# Good Stretches?



## AltaHillsLover (Jan 22, 2013)

What are any good stretches or stretch routines that you do before riding? I am a little stiff, and getting hurt really easily. Anyone got anything?


----------



## HorseTrance (Jan 26, 2011)

AltaHillsLover said:


> What are any good stretches or stretch routines that you do before riding? I am a little stiff, and getting hurt really easily. Anyone got anything?


I have trouble keeping my heels down, so I make sure to stretch my legs really good. I first start of doing tai-ki. I just lift my one knee up and take a big inhale as I twirl my foot upwards. Then I hold it up until I go to let out a exhale. When I exhale, I twirl my foot slowly back down.

I do that for about 4-6 times with each foot. I do two or three clockwise, and then switch to counter clockwise. 

After that, I am flexible enough in my lower tendons to start stretching more intensely. Which is leaning over and touching my toes. 

Then I stretch my arms by pulling my left arm to the right, and right arm towards the left as far as I can. And then I roll around my neck, stretching it. No one likes a kink in the neck from horseback riding. ouch.

After all that, I do something kind of crazy random looking if anyone were to see. lol I get a hula hoop, put on some music and work it! haha right in the middle of my apartment too. lol After the song is over, I am ready to ride. That is my stretching routine. lol


----------



## AltaHillsLover (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks so much, I will definitely try that! lol that sound so fun.


----------

